# How many bloodlines exist (approx.)? Why is this so hard for me to understand?



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I will start off by saying that I am completely uneducated about the bloodlines of Pitbulls, so please excuse my ignorance.

However, *HOW MANY bloodlines (approx.) exist for Pitbulls? *

After reading posts, I am completely confused and taken back at all the information, and I definitely need book that says 'Pitbull bloodlines for dummies.'

These are a few questions that I typically think of?

*1. What physical characteristic distinguishes that dog from another bloodline?*

(I can tell if the dog has the bloodline, Razor's Edge, because of the height, muscular build, and stance.) 
I can pick this one out rather easily (or so I say).

*2. Which bloodlines are mostly used for fighting / aggressive traits (if any)?*

*3. Which bloodlines are the most expensive / most demanded?*

4. Is there a particular website that I can read about all the various bloodlines?

Again, I apologize, because I know this topic is posted a 1000 Xs.

But, I really am a _complete_ beginner, and did not realize all the various types. 
I am VERY overwhelmed to say the least.

To my understanding - 
my dog has Jeep and Gotti bloodlines, but not sure of other existing lines. 
I am friends with her breeder and able to get more information if needed.

Thank you for your patience and help.
I greatly appreciate any help!

:woof:


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

heres a start to the answer of your question on the bloodlines and some of the fighting lines...but please dont b crazy n try to fight ur pitbull...theres enough genious's out there doin that...let them look cool in their orange suit and just enjoy your's haha...
WIKIANSWERS GIVES THIS ANSWER TO YOUR QUESTION ON BLOODLINES=
Bloodlines denote the ancestry of pit bulls. For instance, as humans, we may refer to the Kennedy's or Rockefellers' as we discuss famous individuals. This is the same with pit bulls. Because of previous sports of the line (and we all know that there is much press about the sport), winners offspring were thought to possess some of the same "gameness" as their sire and dam. Therefore their offspring were a part of their bloodline. Two great bloodlines would surely produce a guaranteed winner. In later years, the sport changed to competing in weight pulling and jumping which also created champions. Thus their offspring would also bear their name in the form of a bloodline, also. You can read more about the history of some of the fighting bloodlines at: Classic Pit Bulls 
Eli 
Razor Edge 
Boudreaux
Dibo 
Carver 
Rascal 
Honeybunch 
Colby 
Nigerino 
Six Bits 
Jeep 
Chinaman 
Frisco (Chinaman) 
T-N-T 
Red Boy 
Jocko 
Tant 
Mayday 
Lonzo 
Zebo 
Bullyson (Hall) 
Mayfield (Tudor) 
Buck 
Whitsell 
Lightner 
Corvino 
Old Family 
Gambler's Virgil 
Patricks (Bolio/Tombstone) 
Alligator (Rufus) 
Peterson 
Hammonds 
Boyles 
Sorrells 
Banjo 
Two Eyes (Fat Bill) 
Greenwood 
Hollingsworth 
McCoy 
Sarona 
Wildside 
Homer (Mountain Man) 
Ironline (Norrod) 
Clemmons 
Snooty 
Cowboy 
Clouse 
Giroux 
Tab 
Iron Kid 
Red Devil 
Maximillion 
Maverick 
Skull

This is not an exclusive list of the bloodlines. To my knowledge there is no detailed list of the bloodlines as it entails giving credence to the "blood sport" that created most of the bloodlines in the first place. The more famous the bloodline, the higher the cost to acquire an offspring.

***And by the way it is near impossible to tell a bloodline by the way the look cuz really to b honest bloodlines as stated above r more or less like a last name for apbt's...all they rly state is what family your pup is from...


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

But what as more to with bloodlines is dedication by the breeder, I will pay attention to a bloodline but the name in front of it (the breeder) means more to me than anything. This has more to do with it than the actual bloodline itself. For example, Jeep dogs are not all created equal there are certain breeders that maintain a program that would have made Crenshaw himself say damn where other people inbred and bred just for names for pedigrees, where Crenshaw is rolling over in his grave. Crenshaw himself bred curs from the Jeep line but he knew how they would produce where others bred curs off of jeep blood because the pedigrees were beautiful. I personally will only take Jeep from certain breeders/owners and laugh at others people's pedigrees because they have Jeep in there 64 times in 8 gens. People fall out for Frisco dogs because of the name T. Garner where I laugh and wouldn't take a dog from him if they paid me a $1000 now that I know the truth, so last names isn't all it is cracked up to be. You have to surround yourself with true fanciers who have a love for the bloodline and one you feel is doing you a solid, these people usually have the cheapest dogs, most of the time they are free and because they are free or cheap from good people they care more about the progression of the bloodline than lining their pockets in gold. Spend money on books, read them 20 times, know the blood line like is a test that could be life or death, this is why in my few years of dogs I have some very special canines that any true fancier would love to own, I also been swindled, lied to, and taken advantage of also, just a learning process. Biggest part feed what you love, if it is Gotti or Redboy, find a bloodline stick with it to learn it or buy a pet and hope for the best. If you don't show dedication to the canines, you will not receive it back!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*pitbullrookie24,*


> but please dont b crazy n try to fight ur pitbull...theres enough genious's out there doin that...let them look cool in their orange suit and just enjoy your's haha...


Oh, NO! Please don't ever worry about that from me!
I would NEVER allow fighting my dog or harm to her. 
They will answer to me. 
And, I promise it will not be good. 


> And by the way it is near impossible to tell a bloodline by the way the look cuz really to b honest bloodlines as stated above r more or less like a last name for apbt's...all they rly state is what family your pup is from...


Oh, ok. Thank you.
I didn't know that. 
I thought there were physical characterisitcs, but after looking at all the different types, that would be almost impossible as you stated.

That is a lot of bloodlines!

*shadowgames,*
Thank you. 


> You have to surround yourself with true fanciers who have a love for the bloodline and one you feel is doing you a solid, these people usually have the cheapest dogs, most of the time they are free and because they are free or cheap from good people they care more about the progression of the bloodline than lining their pockets in gold.


Great point!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Its best just to do research on the history of the breed that is where you will find where most of the bloodlines came from. Here is a good website with some bloodline history. Home

You will find alot of history of different bloodlines on this forum as well.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you.
I'm going to check it out!


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

np...and yeah that list of bloodlines is just a very broad list...theres probably atleast a cpl hundred more than that...reason being is it is possible for ppl to start their on bloodline...when i bought my pup i didnt do a good job of paying attention to the bloodlines and paperwork because my wife fell in love with her rite off...n seein that she wuz at first the typical unlearned person on apbt's she didnt like em at first n it wuz a constant battle for me to get one of my own soo when she fell in love i jumped on it and got my lil pup...but i wuz dumb and got a pup with CKC papers...PLEASE for your own good DONT do that hahaha...luckily i gota pup with well known bloodlines tho of course theres alwaz that chance that i could hav been lied to because CKC papers r just rly not worth the paper they r wrote on...but like i wuz tryin to say ppl that make their own bloodline normally go through CKC and registrys like them to get it set up and u never know if u got a true apbt...sorry i ramble soo much but im rly kinda obsessed with the breed n general and with looking at posts on here because i promise u can finda answer to almost any question on here without even asking haha...well good luck with everything if i can help nemore Im not a pitbull genious but i kno enuff to help with most simple things...soo feel free to ask!!


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

good point shadowgames...my pups owners tho they r CKC registered sold mine to me for only 100 bux because of the fact that they knew the home the dog wuz goin to and they hav been breeding for over 25 yrs now and u can tell...they at one point in time had a total of 84 apbt's on their land(they hav paperwork stating it is ok for them to have that many in our area tho) and they have over the past 12 yrs had to get down to about 15 dogs because they just couldnt hardly afford the food...breeding is NOT cheap and DEFINITELY isnt a get rich idea hahaha...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

jeep and gotti? Oh jesus... I hope you know your breeder well because when i read about those types of crosses i immediately assume its a BYBer who just threw a couple of dogs together just for a names glory...if the dog even has those ancestors at all! Alot of BYBers hang papers and use the "big names" to get rid of the pups fast to uneducated buyers. That is a very backwards cross... Gotti is an American Bully bloodline where Jeep is a game dog bloodline... both of those bloodlines have been finely tuned to be completely different types of dogs... so i really don't see the point of your doggys litter.

I'm glad you're here to learn...i hope you get your darn breeder on here as well so that she/he can learn a thing or two about bloodlines before he/she litters the world with more dogs that he/she claims to know about! Your dog is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you very much Neela.

No, I honestly don't know much about bloodlines at all.
I am just repeating what I was told, but, yes, I am able to contact the breeder.
*
Now, is this a bad mix?*

Forgive me, but I really have no clue about the types of bloodlines and what they are used for.

Also, I have seen my dog's mother and father, but as far as their ancestors, I really don't have a clue.

Yes, I am definitely here to learn, and I admit that I am definitely a beginner.
I appreciate all input and help.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

first off! I am by no means a bloodline "know it all"! lol, but I have been reading quite a bit on genetics, and I know my bulldogs.

It's not a mix that a knowledgable breeder would do simply for the fact that they are two seperate types of pitbull. A real fancier would choose one type or another based on their personal preference. You can't take a first generation bully( suitable for an semi active person in an apartment or with a small fenced yard) and a first generation game bred dog (requires TONNNNS of excercise and mental stimulation) and make a medium between them from that breeding. The reason being is because of genetics... you're going to end up with pups that take after either moms side or dads side... if YOUR dog had puppies with a sire with game lines and then your dogs puppies went with a sire with game lines then you'll be working towards an in between type dog... Make sense? 

From what your pup looks like she's a gorgeous bully! PM me any time if you ever have any questions that you think I may be able to help you with!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

:goodpost:


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

NEELA,
Thank you for your information.
I am clueless about the genetics as well.

Yes, I would definitely love to PM you and discuss a few more things about my dog. I appreciate all help and information from a good source.

If you don't mind me asking, what is a bully?
Is that bad?

Also, please feel free to PM anytime as well.
I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

To understand this compare the pit bull to the spaniel.

Springer Spaniel, Cocker Spaniel, Sussex Spaniel, etc. etc. goes on for days no different than pit bulls, the pit bull doesn't have the same conformation following nor the working dog following that other established breeds have had. The pit bull is a generic BS term that came about because the original dog's name was stolen by the "Spuds - beer dog " breed, the true name is the bull and terrier or the bulldog in early american times (true fanciers of today). We adopted the name APBT to seperate ourselves from the other breeds. The APBT (true breed) is very young in years dating back to no more than a 150 years, if you think about it is a very small select gene pool in a sense. (you will see take for example, tudor's dibo, all most every pedigree - Colby's dime, pinscher, some corvino named dogs and so on. That is another reason inbreeding should be a last resort)

*PIT BULL*

American Pit Bull Terrier 
game bred with pedigree relating back to dogs that have match against other dogs pre 1976  , breeding was based on ability and non aggressive human tempermant only, looks (conformation should be the last purpose of breeding this type of dog; purest form of the original dog from the early 1900's
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2] :: CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW)

American Staffordshire 
Bull, if they didn't change it this week,lol) Terrier ( close to the APBT from the original dogs that came to the USA but they were usually from game bred lines resulting in a different breeding program that concentrated on looks(conformation/even tempermant) making them a pretty dog not a working dog like the APBT
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [6526] :: YORK'S RUFFIAN ASHLEY AKA RUFFIAN ASHLEY OF YORK

Staffordshire Bull Terrier 
same as the APBT and but the english version and very few seen in the USA because of crossbreeding of the APBT into the lines as they are becoming wiped out because of BSL, this is the pure english version going back even further than our APBT

American Bully similar to the American Staff, these dogs are bred for same traits, conformation to the low bully style look, broad chest bigger heads and even tempermants. The have conformations standards in a sense and still being formed as the breed is very, very, very young many people still call them APBT but I feel like this is fair assestment of the style of dog they are trying to create. I feel like this breed was created from a mix of the APBT and ASBT to create the heavy muscled bodies and bigger bone structure, not all but some I would agree have been tainted with other breeds of dogs but this is what I think
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2284] :: RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES (UKC) (just to let anyone in on secret, this seen dog multiple times in a pedigree will throw more problems than in a inbred wedding party but he is a fine example of american bully, IMO)

This is what I think only and I think it is fair to all, this is most of what you will see here in the USA. Take your time and I would not research for no less than one year in just looking at dog's pictures, meeting owners, experiencing the breed and going to dog shows. You will spend a lot less money and be happier with your canine. You should take longer to do this but no one does, lets be truthful. This list could be longer also depending on what registery you are with or looking)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great post shadow games! Neela has Throwin Knuckles all over her dads side of the pedigree...she is the most sickly dog i have ever met in my life! The weakest immune system I've ever seen in a dog.


----------



## kenny236 (Feb 26, 2009)

*You Are Wrong*

Listen #1 some of those names listed were just dogs not bloodlines #2 you cant tell a bloodline from its looks EVER not possible #3 those are not fighting bloodlines #4 the Greenwoods do not fight dogs #5 Dont talk about something unless you know about it #6 Bloodlines are decendents from other dogs not dogs them selves please learn before you teach

Sincerly Kenneth Greenwood


----------



## kenny236 (Feb 26, 2009)

And there is a countless number of bloodlines 1000s


----------



## kenny236 (Feb 26, 2009)

Beauty Nut if your dog was actually From Jeep or Gotti you would have certification and it would be registered with a orginazation and have a pedegree someone lied to you


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

I am not going to get in on the bs but if you paid for dog and it didnt come with papers i would be calling the breed and asking what's the deal 
i dont know all the details so you need to call 
not to talk down on you but this is for everyone
This is why ppl should do there home work on breeders and dogs before they get any kinda dog


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

kenny236 said:


> Listen #1 some of those names listed were just dogs not bloodlines #2 you cant tell a bloodline from its looks EVER not possible #3 those are not fighting bloodlines #4 the Greenwoods do not fight dogs #5 Dont talk about something unless you know about it #6 Bloodlines are decendents from other dogs not dogs them selves please learn before you teach
> 
> Sincerly Kenneth Greenwood


Sometimes it's wiser to remain silent and appear to be an idiot rather than opening your mouth and removing all doubt. Better check that attitude. We ain't having it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Sometimes it's wiser to remain silent and appear to be an idiot rather than opening your mouth and removing all doubt. Better check that attitude. We ain't having it.


I agree buz is right .. There is no need to cop an attitude here this member is looking for help and is trying to learn.. either try and help her in a respectful way without coming off as an arrognat know it all .. Or refrain from posting kenny236!

Thanks,

Sadie Blues


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

WOW,
I first want to say that I am very sorry for causing any problems with my post/questions.

Honestly, I do not know much about the breed as many of you great people do, and I am simply trying to learn and educate myself in order to make informed decisions in the future.

If I am wrong, please correct me. I do not know much, and I admit that.

Again, I appreciate any help and advice.

I love my dog just as everyone else and simply trying to learn more about her.

Also, I did not purchase her, she was a precious gift to me, so as far as registration and papers - I'm clueless. Please direct me in the right direction.

Also, I am only repeating Jeep and Gotti as they were told to me. 
Again, Please direct me in the right direction.

Thank you!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

oooooooook I think I'll stay out of this one but you are also welcome to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I will do that, thank you.

Again, I did NOT mean to start and arguement of ANY kind.
My intentions were honest and simply trying to learn more information.
I deeply apologize for starting any trouble.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautynut said:


> I will do that, thank you.
> 
> Again, I did NOT mean to start and arguement of ANY kind.
> My intentions were honest and simply trying to learn more information.
> I deeply apologize for starting any trouble.


You didn't do anything wrong hun some people are just rude and have no respect. That is why I asked him to either answer your question in a respectful way or don't post at all.. Sorry you had to read that .. Not all of us here are arrogant SB's ...  Most of us go out of our way to help the newbies when we can.. Hopefully you got some good info from this thread. Just ignore Mr. rude


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I absolutely love this site, and indeed find excellent information.
I'm so GLAD that I found it!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

dont let a couple of rotten apples spoil the bunch. just like everywhere else there are losers here too but the majority have respect and will help you, or at least try to, with every question u have.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i too am fairly new to this site.i have a 4 week old bully,and he was a rescue.up until i got him,i had no idea that it was any different from a pitbull.this forum is a god send!if more people were to join and actually read about the difference of these beautiful dogs there wouldnt be so many problems!never be afraid to ask questions.this only makes you a responsible pet owner.and dont apologize for other peoples ignorance!!


----------

